# Pawier for tear staining?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I went back and read some old threads on tear staining and found this Pawier mentioned. Is any one still using it? and what have you noticed?

I wonder what in here is responsible for clearing up the staining...or is it just better health in general and therefor less staining?

Jasper has started staining again and actually one of Cash's white paws is pink again... I used the Tylan powder on Jas before and it worked, but wondered if I should give this a try.

this place has it for a little less.

http://www.liquidpetvitamins.com/products



> Pawier formula includes the following ingredients:
> 
> VITAMIN A
> (2300 IU) Essential to proper functioning of taste, smell, hearing and sight. Promotes normal bone growth and tooth formation.
> ...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't tried that particular product, but I did get something new for my cat, and it works wonders! It says it's safe for cats and dogs... I got the eye wash and the powder and have really noticed a difference.

http://www.pageonepetcare.com/order.html


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanted to bump this up... I have noticed a small decrease in Jasper's tear stains. But I have noticed a huge difference in my boys energy level and stress level... they seem much calmer but with more energy (except when the mailman comes for jasper-- he is still a tazmanian devil for the mail) 

I know in another thread Michele asked about their coats...I've not noticed anything yet...but it has only been a month.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Missy, thank you for the information. Ditto has NEVER had any staining under his eyes, around his mouth or on his paws, he is 3 yrs. old. About 2 months ago I decided to try Orijen Adult Fish KIbble. He had been eating Fromms Fish Kibble and really liked it. I just thought I would try someting new, plus I read excellent reviews on the Orijen. He has developed the worst staining around his eyes and mouth. The only thing that has changed in his diet is the Orijen. I am at a loss and would prefer not to use the Angel Eyes.
I will try the product you are using and hopefully see a difference.
Thank you again.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i used the pawier and saw no difference. the first time i used angel's eyes coco's eyes cleaned up really well. this time however there has not been any improvement. in the last few weeks i have taken away one of her treats and her eyes are getting better. i have tried everything, and will keep on trying until they clear up!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Judith, have you tried the page one eye wash and powder that Cricket's Mom has used? 
May I ask what treat you have taken out of Coco's diet? I find it interesting that Ditto never had staining and after a few weeks on Orijen kibble he developes really bad staining.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i bought them at costco, they are meaty treats lamb and rice jerky, made in usa. no wheat or wheat gluten. the website is sunshinepettreats.com. she really likes them, i was hoping they were not the cause, but will give it a few weeks and introduce them again. she eats fromms and now cherrios for treats.


----------

